# Red Line Anabolics busted



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2010)

*Red Line Anabolics busted
*
Red Line Anabolics has been busted in  Oklahoma.  I???m reasonably certain that the lab???s owners had been members  of Steroid.com, EliteFitness.com, SourceAuthority.net,  Mesomorphosis.com, and Steroidology.com. It???s highly probable that the  screen name being used by the lab on many of these boards was  Knuckles101.

The lab was owned (allegedly) by Dakota Epperly, Cortny Choate, and  Marcus Wade.


 They had a typical set up, ordering from China, etc???.and when they  got busted, the usual supplies were found: scales, empty vials, empty  capsules, a hand capper, raw (*Steroid) powder, liquid steroids  (*injectable), syringes, and a ledger/journal. Sounds more or less like a  typical underground lab.


 Their product line included the usual suspects like Tren, EQ, Dbol,  Winstrol, and a variety of different testosterone esters. Unfortunately,  they also dabbled in recreational drugs like cocaine and ecstasy, and  they got popped for them too.







Red Line Anabolics busted | Anthony Roberts


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2010)

*Red  Line UG lab busted in Oklahoma*








The  Oklahoma Bureau of Narcotics and Cleveland County Sheriff's Office shut  down a large steroid lab and arrested three people after a two month  investigation.

A search warrant was obtained for a home, located  at 417 Madison Ct. Inside the home, agents found steroid powder, liquid  steroid compounds, unused glass vials, vial sealer, scales, unused pill  capsules, pill capsule presses, syringes, drug ledgers, and labeling  equipment capable of producing hundreds of vials of steroids.

"There  is tremendous black market for steroids within certain bodybuilding  circles throughout Oklahoma," said OBN spokesperson Mark Woodward in a  press release.

Woodward said Dakota Epperly, 23, Marcus Wade, 26,  and Cortny Choate, 20, were arrested Wednesday in connection with the  steroids manufacturing and distribution. They were booked into the  Cleveland County jail and face charges of Conspiracy to Manufacture CDS  Steroids and Possession of CDS Steroids with Intent to Distribute. The  penalties carry up to life in prison. Additional charges of violating  the Oklahoma Drug Money Laundering/Wire Transmitter Act may also be  filed in the case.

During the investigation, Woodward said  undercover agents bought steroids from the suspects, as well as some  Ecstasy and cocaine.

The steroid powder was being ordered on-line  from China. Upon arrival, the suspects would use other components to  convert the powder to finished steroids then sell the vials to  bodybuilders in the Oklahoma City area and on the west coast.

Woodward  said the drugs were manufactured as their own brand of steroids called  "Red Line."

According to Woodward, additional arrests are  possible as the investigation continues into those purchasing the "Red  Line" steroids.

Further story coverage :-

Three Moore  residents were arrested on multiple felony complaints after authorities  raided a home-based steroids lab, Oklahoma Bureau of Narcotics and  Dangerous Drugs Control spokesman Mark Woodward said today.

Dakota  Epperly, 23, Marcus Wade, 26, and Cortny Choate, 19, are in Cleveland  County jail on complaints of conspiracy to manufacture steroids and  possession of steroids with intent to distribute, Woodward said.

They  were arrested Wednesday after bureau agents and Cleveland County  sheriff's deputies executed a search warrant at 417 Madison Court.

Agents  said they found steroid powder, liquid steroid compounds, unused glass  vials, a vial sealer, scales, unused pill capsules, pill capsule  presses, syringes, drug ledgers and labeling equipment during the  search, Woodward said. The three appeared to be manufacturing their own  brand of steroids called "Red Line," he said.

Agents made  undercover buys during an investigation, Woodward said. Investigators  think the steroid powder was ordered online from China, and they would  use other materials to convert the powder to a finished product.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 30, 2010)

I felt bad for them until you said that they got poped for cocaine and ecstasy...we all know that steroids are not only NOT bad for you but can actually be GOOD for your health...but narcotics are always a no go looser drug.


----------



## Jai (Apr 30, 2010)

Hmmm, Knuckles101....sounds familiar off of Steroidlogy


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 30, 2010)

QuestionGuy said:


> I felt bad for them until you said that they got poped for cocaine and ecstasy...we all know that steroids are not only NOT bad for you but can actually be GOOD for your health...but narcotics are always a no go looser drug.


 
You'd be surprise to see that often steroids and recreational drugs goes hand in hand!Look at Craig Titus, and David Dearth!!!


----------



## CG (Apr 30, 2010)

Manufacturing steroids, illegal, but, whatever. Distribution of coke and x? FUCKING STUPID


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2010)

the sad thing is the general public thinks that steroids are just as bad, if not worse, than coke.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2010)

David Dearth had trouble with recs? I never knew that.

Damn and a 19 year old girl, ouch. Not a cool way to start adulthood.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 30, 2010)

Dear guys,is this UGL brand ? look like ugl.

Now all customers who use them can be in big big problem. DEA have all list,etc.
not good

best-regards

wp


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 30, 2010)

Robert said:


> the sad thing is the general public thinks that steroids are just as bad, if not worse, than coke.


 
^+1 I don't use recreational drugs but many of my friends use cocaine when we go out in club!!!Yet, those same guy would find outrageous that i'm on roids!


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ahh, so that's why he "closed" down.


----------



## CG (Apr 30, 2010)

Its really a fuvking shame, people trn the other way to coke and weed, but they shun guys that are geared up


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 30, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> You'd be surprise to see that often steroids and recreational drugs goes hand in hand!Look at Craig Titus, and David Dearth!!!



im not surprised one bit by that at all....But anyone who ever did ANY research on roids knows that it is safe to use and in most cases actually makes you healthier....you cant argue that one for drugs like cocaine and ex......You can find bad apples in any for of life, Bodybuilding, Pro sports, teachers, religious leaders, law enfrocement etc.....


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 30, 2010)

Robert said:


> the sad thing is the general public thinks that steroids are just as bad, if not worse, than coke.



People are idiots, i bet you would get more jail time for roid use than meth use..steroid users are victims of politics......


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 30, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> ^+1 I don't use recreational drugs but many of my friends use cocaine when we go out in club!!!Yet, those same guy would find outrageous that i'm on roids!



you need new friends....and please dont try to say that they are just great guys having a little fun...using coke has ZERO benefit


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 30, 2010)

Key word in this statement..
The steroid powder was being ordered on-line from China. Upon arrival, the suspects would use other components to convert the powder to finished steroids then sell the vials to bodybuilders in the Oklahoma City area and on the west coast.

Woodward said the drugs were manufactured as their own brand of steroids called "Red Line."

According to Woodward, additional arrests are possible as the investigation continues into those purchasing the "Red Line" steroids.


----------



## Built (Apr 30, 2010)

QuestionGuy said:


> I felt bad for them until you said that they got poped for cocaine and ecstasy...we all know that steroids are not only NOT bad for you but can actually be GOOD for your health...but narcotics are always a no go looser drug.


First up, this is not true. Narcotics have valid medical applications, as do steroids. Not everyone who uses steroids recreationally is harmed. Not everyone who uses narcotics recreationally is harmed either. 

In fact, the most frequently-seen long-term health risks from the use of non-contaminated narcotic medication (such as heroin) in maintenance doses are mild constipation, and reduced sex drive. 

I know. Damned junkies. They DESERVE to go to prison, right? Just like steroid users. Damned users. How dare they?

Furthermore, Ecstasy (MDMA, 3,4-Methylenedioxymethamphetamine) is not a narcotic. As its name suggests, it is related to amphetamine and phenethylamine. It was used, legally, in psychotherapy: a friend of mine had it administered to him years ago to enhance therapy sessions with his Psychiatrist. He found it very helpful, as he recounts. 

As is often the case with (illegal) drugs that are used recreationally, the health-risks associated with non-contaminated MDMA appear to be somewhat overblown.  





QuestionGuy said:


> you need new friends....and please dont try to say that they are just great guys having a little fun...using coke has ZERO benefit


Cocaine also has legitimate medical applications. Coca leaves are chewed by Peruvians to alleviate altitude sickness, and cocaine is used in topical ocular anesthesia.

Let's not lose perspective here folks - every medication is part poison. 

This does not mean every person who uses these drugs - including steroids - will be harmed. 

I mean, isn't this the whole point here?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

^


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 30, 2010)

I know someone who just ordered like $750+ worth of gear from him.. doubt it gets shipped out. That sucks..


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> I know someone who just ordered like $750+ worth of gear from him.. doubt it gets shipped out. That sucks..



 better have them do some computer cleaning. Hopefully redline kept shitty records


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 30, 2010)

Built said:


> the health-risks associated with non-contaminated MDMA appear to be somewhat overblown.



I agree with your statement on narcotics having medicanal purposes, there is not doubt that most do, hell we give PCP to horses.  I just wanted to say that MDMA is most likely the worst recreational drug you can possibly do as far as your brain is concerned.  One hit permanently messes up your dendritic branching in various parts of your brain not to mention a lot of other negative effects it does.  If it weren't a friday night I'd dig up some studies from pubmed that show this.   I just had to point that out lol, I hate when people say MDMA is ok to use.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

I wouldnt worry about it everyone knows guys who use gear cant read or write let alone use sumthin foshishticated like a puter


----------



## Built (Apr 30, 2010)

I didn't say it was "okay to use". I've never used it, nor heroin, nor cocaine for that matter. 

My post was to discourage blanket statements condemning the use of some illegal drugs by those who use, tolerate or promote the use of OTHER illegal drugs.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 30, 2010)

Built said:


> I didn't say it was "okay to use". I've never used it, nor heroin, nor cocaine for that matter.
> 
> My post was to discourage blanket statements condemning the use of some illegal drugs by those who use, tolerate or promote the use of OTHER illegal drugs.


 
yep


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 30, 2010)

Originally Posted by Built
I didn't say it was "okay to use". I've never used it, nor heroin, nor
cocaine for that matter.
My post was to discourage blanket statements condemning the
use of some illegal drugs by those who use, tolerate or promote
the use of OTHER illegal drugs.
mmmhm


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 30, 2010)

Getfit75 said:


> Originally Posted by Built
> I didn't say it was "okay to use". I've never used it, nor heroin, nor
> cocaine for that matter.
> My post was to discourage blanket statements condemning the
> ...


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 30, 2010)

Getfit75 said:


> better have them do some computer cleaning. Hopefully redline kept shitty records



Hopefully they did..

I actually talked with the redline guy through email last week.. 

Didn't make an order or anything though..


----------



## dave 236 (May 1, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> I agree with your statement on narcotics having medicanal purposes, there is not doubt that most do, hell we give PCP to horses.  I just wanted to say that MDMA is most likely the worst recreational drug you can possibly do as far as your brain is concerned.  One hit permanently messes up your dendritic branching in various parts of your brain not to mention a lot of other negative effects it does.  If it weren't a friday night I'd dig up some studies from pubmed that show this.   I just had to point that out lol, I hate when people say MDMA is ok to use.


Harvard did some research on the use of mdma in post traumatic stress disorder that seemed to prove beneficial for the test subjects.The problem that they had is that when the Dumb Ass DEA classifies something as a sched 1 drug with no medicinal value then it's extremely hard to get and keep approval to conduct these studies.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 1, 2010)

QuestionGuy said:


> People are idiots, i bet you would get more jail time for roid use than meth use..steroid users are victims of politics......


Yep you get more time for getting caught with gears or drugs than someone who rapes a girl!!!


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 1, 2010)

I always hear that they are more after the dealers and don't have time to overly investigate possible users through email..

Any truth to this?

Maybe I'm just freaking out because I email him a few days before his bust..


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 1, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> I always hear that they are more after the dealers and don't have time to overly investigate possible users through email..
> 
> Any truth to this?
> 
> Maybe I'm just freaking out because I email him a few days before his bust..


 
they don't have the money to run down you and your 2 bottle of test...


----------



## fredlabrute (May 1, 2010)

The Situation said:


> they don't have the money to run down you and your 2 bottle of test...


 


AAS new side effect=tendency to paranoia


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 1, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> AAS new side effectaranoia


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 1, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> AAS new side effect=tendency to paranoia



Lol, I will agree with this!


----------



## WFC2010 (May 2, 2010)

i read some new busts coming in next month in usa. bad


----------



## fredlabrute (May 2, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> i read some new busts coming in next month in usa. bad


 
It doesn't matter we're all dealing with some well known UGL around here and they are located oversea!!!Ask Richard-InflatedPricesGear.com


----------



## fredlabrute (May 2, 2010)

Maybe WFC was talking about Red Line Anabolics and got the news two days late...


----------



## KelJu (May 2, 2010)

QuestionGuy said:


> I felt bad for them until you said that they got poped for cocaine and ecstasy...we all know that steroids are not only NOT bad for you but can actually be GOOD for your health...but narcotics are always a no go looser drug.



That is some pretty ignorant shit right there.


----------



## KelJu (May 2, 2010)

Built said:


> First up, this is not true. Narcotics have valid medical applications, as do steroids. Not everyone who uses steroids recreationally is harmed. Not everyone who uses narcotics recreationally is harmed either.
> 
> In fact, the most frequently-seen long-term health risks from the use of non-contaminated narcotic medication (such as heroin) in maintenance doses are mild constipation, and reduced sex drive.
> 
> ...




Ha, nevermind, looks like you already stepped in. Saved me some typing.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 2, 2010)

^+100


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> It doesn't matter we're all dealing with some well known UGL around here and they are located oversea!!!Ask Richard-InflatedPricesGear.com


----------



## KelJu (May 2, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> I agree with your statement on narcotics having medicanal purposes, there is not doubt that most do, hell we give PCP to horses.  I just wanted to say that MDMA is most likely the worst recreational drug you can possibly do as far as your brain is concerned.  One hit permanently messes up your dendritic branching in various parts of your brain not to mention a lot of other negative effects it does.  If it weren't a friday night I'd dig up some studies from pubmed that show this.   I just had to point that out lol, I hate when people say MDMA is ok to use.




The research that led to this hypothesis comes from giving a monkey way too much far to many times. It was later determined that no detectable damage was found when administering a "safe dose". The big whopla was mainly about serotonin axon damage. It was once thought that axons do not regenerate, but has since been proven incorrect. 

However, I would admit that ecstasy is a hell of a drug! It can be very dangerous if put in the hands of the wrong person. But hey, the same could be said about guns, automobiles, or even steroids.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)

KelJu said:


> The research that led to this hypothesis comes from giving a monkey way too much far to many times. It was later determined that no detectable damage was found when administering a "safe dose". The big whopla was mainly about serotonin axon damage. It was once thought that axons do not regenerate, but has since been proven incorrect.
> 
> However, I would admit that ecstasy is a hell of a drug! It can be very dangerous if put in the hands of the wrong person. But hey, the same could be said about guns, automobiles, or even steroids.


 
Kelju 
those at the bottom of your drug list aren't for the weak


----------



## chesty4 (May 5, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> i read some new busts coming in next month in usa. bad




It's still a witch hunt.


----------



## revolution187 (May 9, 2010)

all in a country where you can change the size of ur tits, change the color of ur skin, change ur freakin sex, but you cant poke urself with a pin to enlarge ur biceps, how much sense does that make?


----------

